# 3 miles in 31 minutes tonight



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 26, 2010)

I am inching closer to my goal of 3 miles in 30 minutes.   Then I'll need a new goal.  I hereby pronounce myself 'adequate'.  Somebody give me a booyah.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 26, 2010)

What type of car were you driving?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 26, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> What type of car were you driving?



A 1961 Jarhead, green in color, extra-large in size.  Former government-owned, sold to private use in '85. Still willing to go the extra mile for a pal, even to pull over and help out an enemy if the cause be just. Occasionally thinks of itself as a younger model, and still makes a run at the occasional windmill.  Some dents and a bit of rust, brakes are good, tires fair, but overall, still serviceable.  Blows a lot of hot air, and occasionally gets steamed over, but well-loved by the Missus, three cats, and two dogs.  Runs on short-order dinners and coffee.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 26, 2010)

Good on ya Bill. I remember the first post you wrote here on MT, you have come a long ways. I enjoy reading your input, and I can tell your dedicated and focused. 3/30 here you come. :asian:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 26, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> A 1961 Jarhead, green in color, extra-large in size. Former government-owned, sold to private use in '85. Still willing to go the extra mile for a pal, even to pull over and help out an enemy if the cause be just. Occasionally thinks of itself as a younger model, and still makes a run at the occasional windmill. Some dents and a bit of rust, brakes are good, tires fair, but overall, still serviceable. Blows a lot of hot air, and occasionally gets steamed over, but well-loved by the Missus, three cats, and two dogs. Runs on short-order dinners and coffee.


 
LOL! Sounds like many of us male fellars round here.

Seriously though, good for you. It's nice to see progress in our lives.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 26, 2010)

bill mattocks said:


> i am inching closer to my goal of 3 miles in 30 minutes. Then i'll need a new goal. I hereby pronounce myself 'adequate'. Somebody give me a booyah.


 

booyah!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 26, 2010)

*BOOYAH!*

When I was 17 I ran my 5K in the mountains, up and down and through creeks in about 17 minutes.. . There's your next goal Bill 

Although now that I'm older, I'm happy with the 30 minutes on the treadmill when I get even that, haha!

Keep it up!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 26, 2010)

SahBumNimRush said:


> *BOOYAH!*
> 
> When I was 17 I ran my 5K in the mountains, up and down and through creeks in about 17 minutes.. . There's your next goal Bill



I could not run that fast even when I was in the Marine Corps in the best shape of my life.  I think my best 3 mile time ever was 21 minutes, 30 seconds.  Normally ran it in about 23 minutes.  Fairly slow - to get top score, you had to do 3 miles in under 18 minutes.

However, for my age, this is nearly a passing score.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]http://usmilitary.about.com/od/marines/l/blfitmale.htm


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 26, 2010)

That's really cool, Bill. I recall seeing your 'home for Christmas' vid with the dogs greeting you at the door. Your appearance in that vid was way different from your original profile photo. You must be shrinking away.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 26, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> That's really cool, Bill. I recall seeing your 'home for Christmas' vid with the dogs greeting you at the door. Your appearance in that vid was way different from your original profile photo. You must be shrinking away.



Well, I've stopped losing weight (not by choice, I'm *trying* to keep losing weight), but the thrice-weekly visits to the gym may have something to do with that.  I'm getting a lot stronger, so I'm sure I'm putting on some muscle.  Unfortunately, I've still got a gut, but I'm working on it.  Thanks!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 26, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well, I've stopped losing weight (not by choice, I'm *trying* to keep losing weight), but the thrice-weekly visits to the gym may have something to do with that. I'm getting a lot stronger, so I'm sure I'm putting on some muscle. Unfortunately, I've still got a gut, but I'm working on it. Thanks!


 

I'm guilty of my love of food and drink myself, so I hear ya, besides in the marine corps you were running in combat boots and fatigues, while I was running in running shoes and shorts! That certainly plays into it.. .  

Don't get discouraged, muscle has more mass/weight than fat, you'll get over your plateau


----------



## fireman00 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice job!  Next step would be to add some intervals once a week - start off with a 5 minute easy run then sprint for 1 minute, easy run for 1 minute. Start off with 4 sets then add 2 sets every week.  

Also, adding a "long run" once a week at a slower pace then your 10 minute mile... at a nice easy pace, like a 11 or 12 minute per mile pace. This not only helps to build your base miles but increases your endurance.

Increase your long run mileage by about 10% a week... helps ease your way into longer distances without over doing it.


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2010)

Way to go!!!!  That is AWESOME!  

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Big Don (Jan 27, 2010)

Good for you, Bill!
I remember unit runs and thinking how SLOW an eight minute mile pace felt. I remember finishing my PT test 2 mile run in 11:58. I don't run anymore, I'm too lazy, way too lazy to put effort to something I always hated, even when I was kinda good at it...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 27, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Good for you, Bill!
> I remember unit runs and thinking how SLOW an eight minute mile pace felt. I remember finishing my PT test 2 mile run in 11:58. I don't run anymore, I'm too lazy, way too lazy to put effort to something I always hated, even when I was kinda good at it...



Well, and 8 minute pace would have been high effort for me, but yeah, I know what you mean about the 'airborne shuffle' as we called it (we liked to make fun of the army back then).

I am not fond of running either, but I do like the way I feel when I'm done with it.  Really pumped up, like after a good night at the dojo.  As they say, I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 27, 2010)

Booyah!!!! Way to go Bill! :asian:


----------



## Shuto (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats.  I've recently started doing 3 miles on our eliptical but I can't match your pace yet.  One mile?  Yes.  Three miles?  No, not yet.  

One thing I've noticed is how much easier and farther I can stretch after that much cardio work.  I guess the extra blood flowing through my muscles and joints loosens things up a bit.   Try it if you already haven't.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2010)

Cool Bill!  Keep going.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 27, 2010)

Booyah!  

As a next step, find a local 3-4 mile fun run and sign up.  It's very motivating to see all the people who are running slower than you, and you'll probably find that you've run a faster pace from sheer nerves.  Most of these runs are organized to raise money for a charity, so you'd be helping others as well.  Plus you get a free t-shirt.  You can start a collection.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Outstanding job, keep up the great work.  I second the idea of trying a 5K fun run.


----------



## J Ellis (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Bill. Your progress is inspiring, and your contributions to this forum are appreciated.

Joel


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 3, 2010)

Good job Bill.

since we're all reminiscing, I can say I did 2.3 miles in 12min45 second, running on asphalt alongside the river. That was my best time ever, back when I was 20 or so.

These days, my knees won't survive a 2.3 run so I don't try anymore. It seems I've got runners knee. I can do squash, martial arts and seiza for long times without a problem. Simple jogging however will cause serious pain these days.


----------

